# Exo Terra Monsoon, worthwhile?



## Fozzy (Nov 9, 2012)

Im looking at one of these, they create rain at set intervals to keep otimum humidity. I know you can just use a trigger sprayer but was thinking of getting one - it can be seen here - http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/r...y-aids-and-water-pumps/exo-terra-monsoon.html. Is it worthwhile or am I just wasting my money?


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 9, 2012)

I've heard most commercial misters/foggers tend to break after a few months use. Here's what I did. Copying from another thread. 

I post this every time someone asks about a mister/fogger. I use a $30 Walgreens humidifier, hooked up to some PVC pipe. It runs off a water bottle(some leak, but the 1L smart water bottle works wonders). It works perfectly. Keeps my humidity up, and my topsoil/sand perfect. Not damp by any means, but it always holds a burrow. I spent the $70 on the zoomed hygrotherm for an all in one thermostat/humidistat. It usually runs about once a day in my 7x4x3 when the lights are on. With the lights off now, I haven't seen it run at all, since humidity is pretty constant.

I spent all of $35 on the humidifier, PVC, and smart water bottle. No issues so far.


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have one and so far so good.


----------



## LizardzRock (Nov 9, 2012)

I did the same just about. I get the Crane super sonic humidifiers from Target for $37.99 and a 4 foot 3/8" vinyl tube from home depot for all my lil buds, and attach the tubing with plumbers tape to the output spout and routed it in. They keep my enclosures at 60+ during the day and 80 at night.(Rel. Humidity). 

I would stay away from any humidifier that any company like zoo med, zilla, exo-terra make. They are just cheap Chinese manufactured devices with their label on it. 

I attached a pic of the one I use. Hopefully did it right. Here's link if not: http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=161317&catid=185742&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler

[attachment=5725]


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 10, 2012)

Ouuuuuuu I like that one better!! 

But like he said, I don't trust the big companies, EXCEPT Zoo Med. They are absolutely wonderful. I bought their turtle hide half log from them, which fell apart into pieces the second day I had it when I went to move it underwater. They sent me a new one no questions asked, since their switched materials it was made out of. Had one of their infrared bulbs break, sent me a new one no questions asked. I use their thermostat and hygrotherm(thermostat/humidistat combined), and they work fantastic. But I refused to pay $100+ for a fogger/mister that didn't seem like it would work more than 6 months.

Forgot to post this. The video is before the hygrotherm, so it ran a lot, which is why the humidity was so high. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGrr0ZiluqM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

